
Gradle: C and C++ Native Build System - aechsten
http://gradle.org/videos/gradle-an-outstanding-c-c-native-build-system/
======
jhasse
Sounds good, does someone know how it compares to waf though? I prefer Python
over JavaScript (?) or a DSL.

